# MY DAD BOUGHT ME GOAT FENCING!



## Alexz7272 (Oct 15, 2016)

Have I told you how AWESOME my father is?! He bought me my goat fencing as an early birthday present. He truly is my best friend


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2016)

Congratulations and hoping you have someone to help you with the wire - 255 pounds a roll.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 15, 2016)

@Mike CHS He is also helping me install it today! I am one lucky kid


----------



## animalmom (Oct 15, 2016)

You ARE one lucky kid!  Treasure your dad for as long as you have him.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 15, 2016)

Can I borrow your Dad?  You are one lucky young lady.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 15, 2016)

He's pretty amazing  

How much space should we put between t-posts?


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2016)

The norm for distance around here is 10' between posts but we take what we can get depending on how much rock we hit.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 15, 2016)

Ditto what @Mike CHS said.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 15, 2016)

Is that the 330' 48" TSC sheep and goat fence? I bought one of those. Big bucks and yeah WAY heavy!!! 255#?? No wonder it took 3 of us to get it in the car. Next time I buy a roll, I'm sticking the cargo tray on the back. Much lower lift!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats
What a nice gift


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 15, 2016)

@Bruce It is! And we lifted it in 4" lifted Jeep on 35s 
It was fun(ny)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

What a great gift! My husband laughingly says no jewelry for his wife, get her something to go play in the dirt with! Haha! I sold my 1984 Chevy Silverado stepside truck when we moved so I could buy non climb horse wire. So I know where you are coming from. Goat wire is awesome and I am thrilled for you. You are on your way to becoming a farmer!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 16, 2016)

Seems we have different wants than city people.  Four our first Christmas together I got my wife a 20 gauge shotgun because her 12 gauge was too much gun for someone her size.  It wasn't planned but she bought me a new Ruger 308 rifle that same Christmas.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

We have HIS and HERS equipment. MY Kubota tractor, HIS Kawasaki Mule.


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice! We have the same wire for our fence! It has had 200lb alpacas rubbing up against it and it holds.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 16, 2016)

My husband bought me a 12 gauge! I'm home alone a lot,  and pump action shotguns are a good deterrent! 

I have MY four wheeler and MY goats and my husband has HIS turkeys and heck,  a whole lot of random equipment,  particularly his sawmill. 

I need someone to buy me some goat fencing.  Best gift ever!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> My husband bought me a 12 gauge! I'm home alone a lot,  and pump action shotguns are a good deterrent!
> 
> I have MY four wheeler and MY goats and my husband has HIS turkeys and heck,  a whole lot of random equipment,  particularly his sawmill.
> 
> I need someone to buy me some goat fencing.  Best gift ever!


Got a birthday, anniversary coming up? it doesn't have to be your birthday......


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 16, 2016)

My husband's birthday is in 2 weeks! 

BTW selling an 84 stepside Chevy... Is a tragedy.  You must be really  committed!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> My husband's birthday is in 2 weeks!
> 
> BTW selling an 84 stepside Chevy... Is a tragedy.  You must be really  committed!


Well then, get HIM a roll of wire!!  And yes, it was a hard decision, but 8 acres with NO fence and bringing horses, chickens and dogs...... I am a realist and I can make those hard decisions.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 16, 2016)

What an amazing gift!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 16, 2016)

Hahaha so can I sell his '79  Chevy Luv to pay for it?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

Sure!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 16, 2016)

The fence is up! 
But it is dark, so pictures tomorrow!
I finished my evening witth a wrestling match with one of my Alpacas. This was right after I wrestled Nibblet, my ram to the ground as I transferred them from their temp pen to the newbenclosure. Another experience I never thought I'd have 
Somehow I also avoided his spit! 
Its official, at the ripe age of 25 my neck, back and head hurt


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2016)

For bumps, bruises, sore muscles and general hurts, there is nothing like Arnicare cream! Awesome stuff, we keep a half dozen tubes of it to make sure we don't run out!


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 16, 2016)

?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2016)

Baymule said:


> For bumps, bruises, sore muscles and general hurts, there is nothing like Arnicare cream!



And a hot tub. 

I make my own "tiger balm". I love that stuff.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 17, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> The fence is up!
> But it is dark, so pictures tomorrow!
> I finished my evening witth a wrestling match with one of my Alpacas. This was right after I wrestled Nibblet, my ram to the ground as I transferred them from their temp pen to the newbenclosure. Another experience I never thought I'd have
> Somehow I also avoided his spit!
> Its official, at the ripe age of 25 my neck, back and head hurt



One way to move alpacas easily (so I read) is with a long rope and 2 people. Walk behind the animal(s) with the rope stretched between the people. If they happen to in a suitable area, you can do it with one person with the end of the rope tied to a fence post or part of a building.



NH homesteader said:


> Hahaha so can I sell his '79  Chevy Luv to pay for it?



Um, he might have to pay someone to buy the truck!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 17, 2016)

http://www.arnicare.com/
@Bossroo 
It is available at Walgreens, Target, Walmart and health food stores. There are also Arnicare tablets, my DH takes one about every 3 days for arthritis in his hands. I gave my dog the tablets when he got snake bit and it helped with the pain.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh come on Bruce  it's a flat bed  one ton, 4 speed Luv,  it's awesome.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 20, 2016)

@Bruce 
He is my problem child although he normally does pretty well. The issue then was it was dark and he was heading straight for the irrigation canal that is a good 10 feet down and he didn't realize it because it was dark and not in his normal pen (as this was the temporary holding until I finished their new one) Not my normal go to but it was either try and grab him at all costs or let him fall 10 feet down and he was going to completely ignore the fence too, he was on a mission, haha!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 20, 2016)

Really crappy, really quickly taken photos.


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 20, 2016)

Haha, my dad's AWESOME too! He got me cattle panels, gates, and drives me to all of my farm jobs. 

Good job with your fence!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks good to me @Alexz7272 !


----------

